# Titanium Clicker



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2011)

Titanium on a Black Titanium CSUSA Clicker. First time making the kit, and first time with titanium. Turned like a dream thanks to the help of Mike Roux's (Bluwolf) metal lathe. Definitely in my all time top 3, and possibly my favorite pen I have made. Also, special thanks to Mike Redburn (mredburn) for a cobalt drill bit and Chuck Hutchings (dalecamino) for moral support :biggrin:. Hope you all like it as much as me! All comments appreciated


----------



## BSea (Nov 14, 2011)

Now being a fan of the "Clicker", I'm jealous. That is just way cool.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 14, 2011)

Marshall, I'm glad you posted this pen. It is a fantastic instrument. I was floored when you put the pen together. Now, we ALL have to turn one. Great job.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice looking pen!! I also love the long click.


----------



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks, I saw a long click blank that Dalecamino had and I knew I was going to like the kit. Pair up a long blank, a simple kit, and a good click and you have yourself a winner! Probably my favorite kit also, simple yet elegant


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still struggling with the fact that you made a titanium pen on my lathe before I did. Even my better half asked, how did that happen? I was comforted by the fact that if we screwed it up, we screwed up your pen not mine:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: But it did turn out nice. Looks great with the Black Ti.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 14, 2011)

Big wow factor Marshall! I'm still hunting for a metal lathe on CL that doesn't look like is was used on WW1 tanks. Your simple and elegant is on the $$!


----------



## btboone (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice and simple.  Great design.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 14, 2011)

Marshall, that is one fantastic clicker.


----------



## BradG (Nov 14, 2011)

Nicely done Marshall :wink:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> I'm still struggling with the fact that you made a titanium pen on my lathe before I did. Even my better half asked, how did that happen?



My better half said one day, "I want to make an awesome titanium pen, I should talk with Mike..." And that half was right! I got it going, now it is your turn to run away with it.

Thanks for the comments, I will try and keep up the good work, but this will be very tough for me to top... I think I need a metal lathe before that can happen


----------



## eldee (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a very nice pen, and a heck of a support system. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 14, 2011)

Marshall, Better than cycling on one wheel Ill bet. 

You know what I really find pleasing is the use of those fine grooves they relieve what could have been a bland pen IMHO, suits the clicker and sends all the required messages that when you depart from the normal do it your way.

Kind regards to you and your mentors.

Peter.


----------



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Marshall, Better than cycling on one wheel Ill bet.
> 
> You know what I really find pleasing is the use of those fine grooves they relieve what could have been a bland pen IMHO, suits the clicker and sends all the required messages that when you depart from the normal do it your way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter, I thought the lines were a necessity. Puts that little extra twist on the pen. I see you found my other hobby... Unicycling is a good time, don't know what is harder though :wink:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice. A nice clean high tech looking pen... and its Titanium!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 14, 2011)

Super nice pen.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 14, 2011)

> Thanks for the comments, I will try and keep up the good work, but this will be very tough for me to top... I think I need a metal lathe before that can happen


 

Actually all you need is the next design. I believe you have had at least one invitation to use a metal lathe as you need it when you need it.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 15, 2011)

Marshall,
It came out fantastic.  I like the additional cuts/grooves segmenting the pen, great job on the design.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Nov 15, 2011)

Really sharp!!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 15, 2011)

You are quite the machinist. I tried to make a Titanium pen on the wood lathe using wood chisels. Sheesh, what an event. Took a week. Lost 6 chisels. I wound up holding ice cubes under the titanium and the chisels in the ice bucket. Finished three, MY LAST THREE.  :frown:


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 15, 2011)

GREAT PEN, MARSHALL! Titanium is the "new" material of choice for many of my customers and you made this simple little design look fantastic!!!!!

WELL DONE!


----------



## btboone (Nov 15, 2011)

What a coincidence! It's the material of choice of my customers too! :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Nov 16, 2011)

This may be of interest to your Marshall  Titanium can also be anodised, using higher voltages oppose to dye uptake on an oxidised layer

http://mrtitanium.com/anodizing.html


----------



## Mapster (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, titanium is my new favorite material. With the anodizing, there are many possibilities. I am excited to make more.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool indeed! I bet it was fun turning on that lathe too.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nicely done, your on your way!!!


----------



## moke (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done Marshall, you should be proud of the effort and result.....


----------

